
Lightbank Start Offers $100,000 for 50% equity stake - aaronbrethorst
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2012/09/12/lightbank-start-offers-tech-talent-100000-to-co-found-a-company/
======
lifeisstillgood
I wonder also if this is the start of some YC-backlash

    
    
      Lightbank Start shouldn’t be compared, Lee suggests, to 
      accelerator and incubator programs along the lines of Y 
      Combinator, TechStars or 500 Startups, which generally 
      seek companies and founders with more experience, and 
      better developed products or start-ups to pitch.
    

Second set of people positioning YC as a well, luxury brand.

------
lifeisstillgood
That's quite clever.

YC offers something like 10k for 6% stake (iirr) so pro rata it's cheaper, to
the single entrepreneur it's one to two years runway, they can relax bit and
make longer term plays, and for the fund it's great - fifty percent of
facebook would keep the partners happy

~~~
001sky
$300K = 4 founders x 75k jobs

Giving away 6pc to get launched and then fund $200k+ a couple months later
with much higher cap note seems a LOT smarter than taking the money upfront.

This is a suckers bet.

